# Edit in Photoshop



## Penderra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have Lightroom 4.1 and Photoshop CS4. When I import to Lightroom I always convert to DNG so that I don't hit any compatibility errors.

 I normally do all of my editing in Lightroom, but recently I have had a few images where corrections need to be done in PS, and I start the process in Lightroom by hitting Photo>edit in as a TIFF. I have noticed that when the image opens in PS there is a very marked difference in colour temperature, with the image in PS being much cooler. This is especially noticeable in desaturated images. It also looks as if some local adjustments made in LR are being dropped by the time the image gets to PS, but I don't know if this is just the temperature making the adjustments less apparent or effective. The images are generally darker in PS.

I have tried the 3 colour spaces to no avail. I have even tried sending the image to PS from a stage before all the LR adjustments, editing in PS, then pasting all the post-export LR edits back to the TIFF in LR - but the image never gets back to the LR version. 

I have exported the file as a jpg and opened it directly in PS, and everything is fine, so it seems to be some conversion process which is messing up.

Is there a setting in either program that I am needing to change, or is it just down to my aging eyes?


----------



## Penderra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have attached 2 examples


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

If you are using "Edit in" between LR4.1 and PSCS4, you should be receiving the "ACR mis-match" dialog, which allows you to select how you want your file to be rendered (choices are "Use Lightroom" or "Open Anyway"). Are you getting this message, and if so what option are you choosing (you need to select "Use Lightroom")? If you're not getting the message, this means you probably elected some time in the past to "Don't ask me again".....so suggest in that case you "Reset all warning dialogs" on the General Tab of your LR Preferences, then try again to use "Edit in..." and ensure you use the "Render using Lightroom" option. 

Also make sure your colour settings in PS are "ProPhoto RGB" for the RGB Working Space, and "Preserve Embedded Profiles" for the Colour Management Policies".

Let us know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Penderra (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for that - it has helped a lot. There is a considerable improvement in that the local adjustments, contrast etc seem to be ok. There is still a cooler temperature in PS though.


----------



## Penderra (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I have found the problem - it lies in PS and the monitor profile. I reset the warning dialogue there and selected a different option when I got a warning message about it. Both systems now match. Thanks for pointing me in the direction, Jim!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 2, 2012)

Good news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------

